
Why women are excited about Dyson’s new $500 hairstyling tool - anon49124
https://qz.com/quartzy/1420967/why-women-are-excited-about-dysons-500-airwrap-hairstyler/
======
anon49124
I'm equally excited about AvE tearing it apart and ripping Dyson a new one.

